# Today is a day of Grieving: R.I.P. 2PAC



## Dadude (Jul 19, 2012)

Fav songs anyone?

Mine is Life Goes On


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2012)

Dadude said:


> Fav songs anyone?
> 
> Mine is Life Goes On


Ghetto Gospel.


----------



## onlygirlintheworld (Jul 3, 2012)

All of them lol, i absolutely LOVE 2pac! His songs are the kind of songs where you actually listen to the words lol x


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2012)

mine is probably changes....I say probably cause so many of 2pac's songs have been quality stuff that I might listen the hell out of changes and then there is always something like brenda's got a baby or better dayz or to live and die in la to listen to aswell


----------



## Dadude (Jul 19, 2012)

Words cant describe how strongly I feel for 2Pac. He is my motivation in tough times.


----------



## thestudiousone (Aug 15, 2012)

I would go with Keep Ya Head Up.

I can totally feel for what women go through, and I think this song really speaks to them.


----------



## unreality (Sep 6, 2012)

Dear Mama.... You can just feel how strongly he felt for his mom. wow.


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2012)

Dadude said:


> Words cant describe how strongly I feel for 2Pac. He is my motivation in tough times.


yea 2pac is awesome best rapper of all time..got me through some tough times he did


----------



## shattered memories (Jul 19, 2012)

Its weird I really dont like rap music but 2pac was a master at his art so I gotta give him props.

Favs:
-How Do U Want It
-Hail Mary
-I Aint Mad At Cha
-To Live and Die in LA


----------



## onlygirlintheworld (Jul 3, 2012)

DRoopy said:


> I remember this one getting a lot of airplay:


I love that song







x


----------



## MissK (Oct 11, 2011)

Tupac is the love of my life! his voice heals meh!


----------

